# Vital by "Fresh Pet".



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

The refrigerated cat food.

*Product Information*

*







Ingredients:*

Chicken, Chicken Liver, Ocean Whitefish, Natural Flavors, Eggs, Carrots, Spinach, Pea Protein, Pea Fiber, Vinegar, Salt, Taurine.
*Vitamins:*

Zinc Chelate, Calcium Sulfate, Potassium Chloride, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite
*Minerals:*

Niacin, Vitamin E Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Calcium Pantothenate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid.
*Feeding Guidelines:*

Depending on the age, activity level, and condition of your cat, the feeding guidelines will need to be adjusted. The normal daily feeding amount for a healthy adult cat:
*Cat’s Weight* *Cups*
* 5-9 lbs 2/3 – 1 10-15 lbs 1 – 1 2/3 *using standard 8 oz. measuring cup For pregnant or lactating females, offer two to three times the normal amount of food. For kittens, feed up to twice the normal adult requirement from two to fourteen months of age in three to four feedings.
The above quantities can be fed as one meal or divided into two meals based on your cat’s preference. Please adjust the amount you serve to ensure your cat finishes the food within three hours. If any food remains, please discard and clean bowl before serving new food.
When switching foods, gradually increase the new food and decrease the previous food to help make a smooth transition.
*
Use within 7 days of opening.*
*Guaranteed Analysis:*

*Crude Protein (min)* 18.0% *Crude Fat (min)* 8.0% *Crude Fiber (max)* 2.0% *Moisture (max)* 65.0% *Taurine (min.)* 00.5% *Calorie Content (calculated):* 1,790 kcal ME/kg, 8125 kcal ME/lb, 213 kcal ME/cup
This recipe is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Cat Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages.


-------------------------------\\


I bought some for Bootsie, and she's eating it just as lovingly as she used to eat her crunchies before I took her off of them. They look like ground sausage. Lol. Anyone have any opinions of it? I think I'll be keeping it into the mix. It's only $6.99 at my work and the bag is a pound. I do get 20% off, though. Price wise it's a nice little addition to her diet at saving me about 50 cents a day when I add this as a meal (she gets 3 meals a day, 2oz a meal).


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm also interested in learning more of others' opinions about this.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I looked on their web site and maybe I'm blind but I didn't find much information on their Vital cat food. Lots and lots and lots about dog food.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

It looks like something I'd feed my girls in rotation, but for the chicken content, of course!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I looked and didn't find much on their site either; I used the "search" field on the right hand side of the page and looked up "cat". LOL. This is all I found, nothing additional other than what was posted above:

Chicken, Ocean Whitefish & Egg Recipe With Carrots & Spinach | Freshpet

Real Chicken Recipe With Carrots & Spinach | Freshpet

Vital Complete Meals | Freshpet


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup, I sent them an email asking if they had ANY cat food that doesn't contain Chicken/Turkey. Booo!!!

~~~~~~~~~~

Thank you for your interest in Fresh Pet.

We do not have a product which fits that criterion. All of our cat food products have poultry.

Genevieve Ferrara
Consumer Affairs
Freshpet
400 Plaza Drive
Secaucus, NJ 07094
1-866-789-3737


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I've had this in rotation for the last 2 months now - our store only carries the chicken w/ carrots & spinach. Both of my furmonsters love it! Another friend also has started feeding it to her 4 since she can't stomach the mushy food and the price of this is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Seeing as I'm still learning... why isn't it good there is only chicken?

I'm guessing that chicken isn't the best source of protein perhaps?


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you like heat this up?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Ted said:


> Seeing as I'm still learning... why isn't it good there is only chicken?
> 
> I'm guessing that chicken isn't the best source of protein perhaps?


'Cause my guy is allergic to chicken and Turkey. Makes hiim scratch himself bald and he digs in his ears until they are infected.

It's hard to find an affordable chicken free, turkey free AND grain free wet food.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

MowMow said:


> 'Cause my guy is allergic to chicken and Turkey. Makes hiim scratch himself bald and he digs in his ears until they are infected.
> 
> It's hard to find an affordable chicken free, turkey free AND grain free wet food.


Oh, so sorry to hear this! 

A cat allergic to chicken is like me allergic to chocolate.

That's a bummer allergy for your baby to have...you have my condolences.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Just picked this up for my picky kitties and Cody wouldn't touch it. Aster nibbled and left.  I was hoping it would be a nice change for them but no luck here.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I had seen commercials for fresh pet (not vital, I think it was selects or something) and always wondered if it was any good. My biggest turn off was that my grocery store sells it which automatically puts me on guard. But those ingredients look good to me...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I was interested to read about this too, although ocean whitefish being the third ingredient takes it out of the running to give Murphy. I'm pretty sure he's allergic to fish. The last time I gave him some, he sneezed badly for several days.


----------

